

MortgageHippo Quizzes You, Shows You If You're Ready to Buy a Home - jafridi
http://lifehacker.com/mortgage-hippo-quizzes-you-shows-you-if-youre-ready-to-1614137302

======
jafridi
Hey guys, a Lifehacker post was written about our company today that came from
a Show HN thread that was on the front page last week. Super happy it emerged
from the HN community. Thanks!

